# 12 day mountain bike trip!



## turbodog (Jun 20, 2006)

After waiting about 2 years for scheduling to work out,

I AM GOIN' BIKING!

www.sanjuanhuts.com
~210 miles through the san juan mountain range.
Should depart Aug 27.

Bad thing is that I've only got room for 1 light and no extra battery!

Me and college buddy a.k.a best man at wedding are heading for the hills, which should come as quite a shock as we both live at sea level.

So what's 11,000 feet like under strenuous exertion?


----------



## nethiker (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: FINALLY!*

Wow, that sounds awesome. What a cool way to travel. The Huts sound great. Enjoy yourselves.


----------



## Lunal_Tic (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: FINALLY!*



turbodog said:


> So what's 11,000 feet like under strenuous exertion?



For flatlanders, painful.  I made the mistake of overdoing it in CO years back. I was so O2 deprived my teeth hurt.

Be safe, have a good time and come back in one piece.

-LT


----------



## Sigman (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: FINALLY!*



turbodog said:


> ...Bad thing is that I've only got room for 1 light and no extra battery!...


Sounding like an EternaLight would fill that requirement? What light are you planning on taking?


----------



## Silviron (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: FINALLY!*

Oh, Man, That sounds wonderful. I wish I could get away to do that. I sure hope you will have room for a decent camera.... You will be seeing some of the most beautiful country in the world IMHO. Hopefully you will be right on time for the fall colors.

But really, get yourself acclimatized to higher altitude before you go. A few years ago I took a buddy who lives at sea level to the San Juans (My favorite area in the whole world) and he was sick nearly the whole trip from the altitude.

I'm not talking exertion, just sitting in the vehicle.... 

Horrible headaches, upset stomach, shortness of breath. etc. A few days at the elevation of Durango and he was able to get acclimatized enough to stand being at 11,000 ft, but not to exert himself.... and just driving the 13,000+ pass roads was still too much for him.

'Course he is an even older codger than I, so your results might be different. But I'd hate to have what sounds like a wonderful adventure ruined because you couldn't take the altitude.

I live at 7,000 ft, and I can definitely feel the difference at 11,000ft.; just easy hiking... I can't imagine trying to bike it. (Well, at least you don't have to climb over Black Bear or Imogene Pass on your way out of Telluride.)






If you get a chance though, get to Telluride a day or so early and rent a Jeep or go on one of the jeep tours and do the Imogene, Black Bear and Ophir Pass loops if they are open. That will help acclimatize you and be well worth it.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: FINALLY!*


Awsome trip! :rock: I'm jealous... 

Make sure you drink plenty and listen to your body, you can feel the reduced O2 content pretty good if you are used to sea-level.


----------



## DieselDave (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: FINALLY!*

So what's 11,000 feet like under strenuous exertion?

If by strenuous you mean slow walking then it's bearable. If you mean drive to 11k hop on a bike and start peddling then I would predict a problem for a flatlander unless it was 90% flat or down hill. My Dad and I did 2 weeks in Bolder, CO. 3 summers in a row when I was a kid. We would head into the mountains for slow hiking during the second week and I remember it as quite tough to catch my breath even as a kid. 

Still sounds great, have a ball.


----------



## cheapo (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: FINALLY!*

i strongly recommend a camelback to stay hydrated.

-David


----------



## Steve K (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: FINALLY!*

Sounds like a fun time! Take lots of pictures, and be careful.

Any chance you can spend a couple of days above 6000 feet to adapt to the thinner air? I did Ride the Rockies two years ago, when it started in Boulder, and wandered around passes over 9000 feet. I think the highest pass was Loveland Pass at 11,900 ft. I was able to spend a few days around Denver and Boulder prior to the ride, and felt fine when we started riding.

Of course, the first step is to be in shape before you go! A second step would be to have adequately low gears on the bike. For the loooong 6% grades on Ride the Rockies, I found myself in my granny gear (26 x 26, or a 27" gear). I wouldn't use this low of a gear here in the midwest except for a 14% grade, but the air is thicker here in the midwest, and the hills are only a half mile long or so. 

It sounds like you'll be in warmer areas, but bring appropriate clothing. When the Ride the Rockies brochure said to be prepared for freezing temperatures in late June, I didn't really comprehend how nasty the weather could be. We had a day of riding canceled because the road was blocked by a blizzard.... in late June! We also had to ride in the rain with temperatues in the 40's, so proper raingear and warm clothes are critical. The need for warm clothes and raingear means that you'll need something to carry it in too, so have a large bag of some kind on the bike.

good luck!

Steve K.


----------



## turbodog (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: FINALLY!*

Methinks the HDS will be going with me.

I'll have about a day or two to get used to the elevation before we head out.

The first day we start at about 8000 and end at 11000 that night.

Thankfully I've been buying gear a little bit at a time. The only thing left is some insulated tights and a rain jacket.

Darell will love this part.... I estimate our gas bill will be over $600. That's in a 14 mpg Dodge durango.


----------



## DieselDave (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: FINALLY!*

Turbo,
For fun how about you pull your trailer up there and back. Load it with cinder blocks just for added weight. That might get the MPG down to 9-11 which would cause Darell to pass out and do the funky chicken Tell who wouldn't enjoy seeing that?


----------



## turbodog (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: FINALLY!*

Well we are attaching a gps directed exhaust diverter. It always points the exhaust toward Darell's house.


----------



## Knifemaster (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: FINALLY!*



turbodog said:


> A
> So what's 11,000 feet like under strenuous exertion?



I tried doing something similar at that altitude but I couldn't take it. I felt better after about 4 days at altitude. Stay at altitude for a few days before you start biking or your trip will be ruined. I was in fairly good shape at the time.:touche:


----------



## Silviron (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: FINALLY!*

Maybe you should take some viagra!!!!

According to THIS ARTICLE taking viagra helps with athletic performance at high altitude. (They specifically mention bicycling).

Now, personally, I would think that the INTENDED effects of Viagra would quite interfere with non-bedroom athletic endeavours, but then, maybe I'm unusual in that respect


----------



## turbodog (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: FINALLY!*

I think that wouldn't work well with my lycra bike shorts.


On a side note, we got our group spot reserved today.


----------



## turbodog (Jul 27, 2006)

It's official. We depart Aug 24.

I've got all the gear together, and for "fun" I loaded the bike down with it all and did 46 miles last Friday.

I kept looking behind me to try and find the log I was sure I was dragging that was tied to the bike.

Ouch!

Gear weighs a lot. It's time to go back to the drawing board and try and trim some weight.


----------



## carrot (Jul 27, 2006)

I can't imagine how you wouldn't have room for more than one light and no spares... it's not like a flashlight and an extra few batteries are that big or heavy...

That said, have a great time! I love biking, but I'm not as involved as some other (crazies!) on this forum.


----------



## turbodog (Jul 27, 2006)

carrot said:


> I can't imagine how you wouldn't have room for more than one light and no spares... it's not like a flashlight and an extra few batteries are that big or heavy...
> 
> That said, have a great time! I love biking, but I'm not as involved as some other (crazies!) on this forum.



I've packed 1 light and 2 extra batteries. I would have packed only 1 extra batt, but the light and my water purifier use the same cells, except the water purifier uses 2x123 cells and the light 1x123.

And to top it off, I checked sun/moon rise/set times for the trip. We'll be in pitch black just about the whole time.


----------



## cy (Jul 27, 2006)

no way I'd only take one light and beware of depending upon water purification systems running off cells. 

I'm assuming you are counting grams for a trip as this. ultra-light is only way to travel!

did a two week backpacking trip to philmont scout ranch last summer. carried three lights. ARC AAA w/no backup cell, Li14430/CR2 w/one backup CR2 li-ion cell and ti cub w/one extra R123 li-ion. 

ti cub did primary duties. one R123 cell lasted for aprox. 12 days under intensive use. only switched cells for last of trip, was glad extra cell was there. ARC AAA (tent duties) and Li14430/CR2 had plenty of juice at end of trip on original cell. 

carried UVaquastar and MSR cholorine dioxide tabs for purification duties. we had loads of dry camps where we sourced water from streams. UVsquastar used was the proto model and ran out of power prmaturely. electronics can and do fail in bad places. always good to take backups.

had to switch to MSR tablets for water purification duties. Philmont is located at Cimmirron NM. We hiked at attitudes with snow during summer. Quite the trip!


----------



## turbodog (Jul 27, 2006)

Well, there are 4 of us going. Someone's bound to bring a light.

And there are 2 types of water treating equipment going also. Hopefully both will not fail.

There's still 4 (out of 8) spots available for our departure date.

Any takers?


----------



## Dreamer (Jul 27, 2006)

Sounds fun! If you still got some space left for a camera, do bring it. I'm sure you will across some beautiful landscapes that not many of us will hv the chance to see.


----------



## eebowler (Jul 27, 2006)

turbodog, for your own safety and that of your people,read An Altitude Tutorial and other similar pages if you have time.

"Anyone who goes to altitude can get AMS. It is primarily related to individual physiology (genetics) and the rate of ascent; there is no significant effect of age, gender, physical fitness, or previous altitude experience. Some people acclimatize quickly, and can ascend rapidly; others acclimatize slowly and have trouble staying well even on a slow ascent. There are factors that we don't understand; the same person may get AMS on one trip and not another despite an identical ascent itinerary. Unfortunately, no way has been found to predict who is likely to get sick at altitude. "

I'll probably wither up and die at 5000ft. Going into a pool hall where there's lots of smokers, I feel drowsy almost immediately and soon enough, a headache comes on. The WORST is when I'm stuck in a bleeping taxi in the rain with no AC! :sick2:

I think you may need more than two spare cells since I'm sure you'll take much longer to do anything at that altitude. Also, the assumption "Well, there are 4 of us going. Someone's bound to bring a light." is almost dangerous. If you're the only flashoholic there, at least pack two EXTRA lights with spares. When you're ready to go riding *you'll* determine if the lights the others are carrying are good enough.

All the best!


----------



## BR549 (Jul 27, 2006)

I usually get in at least a week of skiing in at Winter Park each year - I have always heard to load up on vitamin E in the days prior to going to that altitude. I have always done it and had no altitude sickness - out of breath is a whole other subject. Sounds like a fun trip.


----------



## MikeHunt79 (Jul 27, 2006)

What about a dynamo powered bike light?

Sounds like a great trip by the way... I love mountain biking and am envious.


----------



## flownosaj (Jul 28, 2006)

turbodog said:


> So what's 11,000 feet like under strenuous exertion?


 
uh...like trying to run a 4 minute mile behind a '79 Ford burning oil if you're not used to the altitude. :laughing: 

Realize that the altitude will really slow you down and might put you in a serious crunch if you're not ready for it.

*stay hydrated
*take it easy and know your limits
*read up on the s/s of altitude sickness

be safe out there.


----------



## turbodog (Aug 3, 2006)

Well, in an effort to balance the extra weight on the bike I have ordered a front rack and bag.

Now we're up to 6 riders out of 8 spots. We picked up 2 random dudes. One is from Europe I think.

I've been training for the ride. My butt hurts already!


----------



## cy (Aug 3, 2006)

consider getting a single wheel bobs trailer.... 
this will allow you to get weight off of your bike. 

don't know about you, but thought of riding single track loaded with 25+ lbs of gear is not too apealing...

drawback is bobs trailer will add 18lbs to what you need to pull. I'd try both methods to find out which is best. 

lucked out and purchased a bobs trailer from another cpf'er for an excellent deal. it's been sitting unused ever since


----------



## turbodog (Aug 4, 2006)

The heck you say! It took me 2 YEARS of Google searches to find a rear and front rack for a f/s mountain bike. No way I'm wimping out with a bob trailer now!

That's like saying put down that surefire and pick up a mag!


----------



## rscanady (Aug 4, 2006)

That looks AWESOME, now I want to go, but I can definitely see how one needs to spend some quality time for Preparation.

PLEASE, PLEASE report back here when you get done, I want to know how it all went.

Thanks

Ryan


----------



## rscanady (Aug 4, 2006)

isnt this only a 7 day trip and not 12 though?

Ryan


----------



## flownosaj (Aug 4, 2006)

Have you figured out what GPS you're going to use?


----------



## turbodog (Aug 4, 2006)

Trip is 7 days, but we are driving from MS to CO. That will take total of 12 days.

Yes, expect pictures. Although I am going to need some web hosting space. Know of anything free?

GPS: after a battle with a gps, the software, and a crappy card reader, I am not taking one. If we die of exposure then so be it.

P.S. Anyone wanna donate some $ for gas money?!


----------



## turbodog (Aug 4, 2006)

Here's a little exercise for the astute.

In the mtn bike trip pictures on www.sanjuanhuts.com there is an "anomaly".

1. can you find it?

2. if you do, please PM me with it to see if you are correct. If you post it in open forum, then the secret will be out.

I pointed it out to the people that own the web site. So they know about it. Please don't bring up ancient history.

But it IS a good little easter egg. See if you notice it.

Followup: it's in the "slideshow" link at the top of the page.


----------



## cy (Aug 4, 2006)

my cross country loaded touring weight is 22lbs including painiers, sleeping bag, clothing down to 10 deg, tent etc. 

that was hung on bruce gordon tubular crome-moly front racks. I chose not to ride with bobs trailer due to not wanting to pull an extra 18lbs (w/dry bag) but that was on open road VS single track. 

I wonder which is more effecient on single track? bobs or traditional panier/racks. 



turbodog said:


> The heck you say! It took me 2 YEARS of Google searches to find a rear and front rack for a f/s mountain bike. No way I'm wimping out with a bob trailer now!
> 
> That's like saying put down that surefire and pick up a mag!


----------



## turbodog (Aug 14, 2006)

My front rack and bag/pannier setup came in today. It's mounted and looks sweet.

At some point I'm going to put up some photos.


----------



## turbodog (Aug 20, 2006)

Finally got everything packed.

In the meantime, someone swapped my svelte racing bike with a brick. If you happen to see my bike, let me know.

This thing feels like it weighs a ton!

Taking pictures in a minute; be back in a few.


----------



## turbodog (Aug 20, 2006)

I snapped some pictures. I also weighed the bike.

30 lb rear wheel load

25 lb front wheel load


But, that's FULLY loaded with gear AND water.


I've got a crummy website on google that I'm putting together.

See it at: http://turbodog99.googlepages.com/sanjuantrip


----------



## turbodog (Aug 20, 2006)

Pictures!


The bike, fully loaded. Front and rear racks, bags, and panniers. It's leaned up against a table and the reflective strips are playing havoc with my flash.










Rear FS rack's lower attachment method. This is an exclusive design made by www.oldmanmountain.com AFAIK, they are the ONLY makers of FS bike racks.










Rear rack's upper brace. It fits under the brake bolt.








Rear shock's "gilbaldi(???)" cover. Goretex. Keeps mud/water out, but doesn't score the shock cylinder.









Another underexposed picture. Shows the rear end. Note my pillow strapped on top and my nifty RED tires!


----------



## turbodog (Aug 21, 2006)

*Re: 12 day mountain bike trip! (large pics)*

I'm working on a complete gear list. If anyone wants it, PM me. Or I may post it anyway. I haven't decided.


----------



## Darell (Aug 21, 2006)

*Re: FINALLY!*



turbodog said:


> Darell will love this part.... I estimate our gas bill will be over $600. That's in a 14 mpg Dodge durango.


Swell. Almost as much fun as my neighbor who drives to the gym in order to ride the stationary bike or walk on the stair climber.

Leave the lights home and take O2 bottles is my big advice after 20 miles at altitude last week! I ended up with three simultaneous leg craps that left me squirming on the dirt gasping for air like a carp doing the funky dance.

Ok... the lycra/viagra thing I didn't need an image of!


----------



## Darell (Aug 21, 2006)

rscanady said:


> isnt this only a 7 day trip and not 12 though?


Ah. You forgot the gasoline-burning part of the exercise!


----------



## rscanady (Aug 21, 2006)

Yes I did,

T dog,
Please please post your list, I am tentatively planning to do this trip for my sabbatical in 2 years and really look forward to you comments.

Ryan


----------



## turbodog (Aug 21, 2006)

Warning: random thoughts follow, try and make sense as best you can.

What follows is my list of what I am taking and why I selected it.

My list is compiled from:
a. www.sanjuanhuts.com (trip's web site)
b. their trip "bible" http://www.sanjuanhuts.com/images/mtn_biker_bible.pdf
c. my own biking experience
d. my camping experience
e. google searches of a _very_ few others that have done this trip. few as is the # of people who made a web site, not as in total attendees.

FYI: the trip usually books SOLID months before the season begins.

For those that don't know, here are a few tidbits:
1. starts at telluride, co (or durango)
2. ends at moab, ut
3. there are huts stationed approx every 35 miles
4. huts are stocked with food, sleeping bags, and hopefully water

So, no camping gear is required. You just carry clothes, bike support gear, and whatever else you think you need.

*0. racks*

I used front and rear racks to distribute the load. If you use only a rear it makes the front end get light, light enough to wash out on loose turns. Using only a rear will shave weight and costs, but I'm going with a dual setup for now. It also has allowed me to have smaller bags which will help me fit through tight singletrack.

The front rack adds weight. Specifically, it adds to your moment of inertia of the front end. It makes it more resistant to turning, but not in a friction-type way, in a heavy-type way. I am sure that I'll adapt quickly. I adapted to the feel of all the extra weight in about 10 miles.

Final note on rack selection. I wouldn't even consider a front rack only. You are asking for death.

At one time, before the front rack got added, I was going to use a handlebar bag. It was pretty slick. It had a plastic mount and detached for off the bike jaunts. It also rotated downward no matter how tight the mount was. I ditched it after I got the front rack. This was nice, because it used the entire handlebar. I had to remove my light mount and speedometer.


----------



## cy (Aug 21, 2006)

looks like you are just about there...

so how much weight including paniers are you taking along?


----------



## turbodog (Aug 21, 2006)

It's in the notes above I think.

But anyway.

55 lbs covers bike, gear, and water.




cy said:


> looks like you are just about there...
> 
> so how much weight including paniers are you taking along?


----------



## turbodog (Aug 21, 2006)

Gear, or all the stuff that I crammed into the bags and panniers:

*1. CLOTHES*

regular socks for dry days (2)
"wicking" socks for wet days (1)
"drawers" (1)
gym/comfort shorts for around camp (1)
bike shorts (2)
wicking t-shirt (2)
biking shoes
sandals for around camp
regular t-shirt (1)
knee warmers
hat
helmet
gloves (no fingers)
bandanna
sunglasses
skull cap
waterproof uninsulated parka
fleece pants for around camp
fleece jacket
sleep bag liner (33x72 or so)
stuffable camping pillow (luxury item)

We purposefully asked for the hottest time of the year so we would not have to bring so much cold/wet weather gear.

Most of this list is self evident. I have included quantities for some items, all others are 1 in quantity.

For those that question the small quantities of some items please remember that there are NO showers on this trip. Stinking is part of the fun, so why would I want to carry extra weight?


----------



## Darell (Aug 21, 2006)

Oops... double post.


----------



## turbodog (Aug 21, 2006)

*2. Healthcare*

band aids (variety)
aleve pills (14 or 2 per day)
pepto-bismol pills (10)
tums (10)
sinus pills (7)
spf 45 sunscreen
bug spray (100% deet)
chamois butter, large tube
chapstick (spf 20)
baby wipes (60) (there are no showers)
toothbrush
toothpaste
visine
bar soap
nail clippers
bathcloth
packtowl
tweezers
qtips
TP

Here again, nothing is earth-shattering.

I like Aleve, but anything should be fine. Although, I would avoid excedrin due to the caffeine content. Caffeine will drain your body of water.

Sunscreen is a must due to the long exposures outdoors and high altitude. The altitude means thin air. This means higher UV doses.

I plan to use the chapstick for my ears. They are exposed and will burn.

Nail clippers. A hangnail on your toe could turn nasty with all this peddling.

Tweezers. There ARE cactii here.

The packtowl is a super absorbent towel. You use it and wring it dry. It will wring 90% dry as opposed to maybe 30% for a cotton one. I plan to use this IF I am able to find a creek/etc to bath in.


----------



## turbodog (Aug 21, 2006)

*3. Bike/Tools*

normal tool kit (a park tool all-in-one thingy)
extra tire (folding)
extra tube
real patch kit (glue type) (2 complete kits)
quick patch kit (glueless)
chain lube (10w30 castrol, made 1 drivetrain I had last 13 years)
brake cable
derailleur cable
derailleur hanger
spare derailleur
spare chain
shock pump
brake pads (f & r)
swisstool/leatherman/etc
elec tape
bic lighter
spare spokes
front rack bag w/ panniers
FS rear rack
rear rack bag w/ panniers
FS front rack
3, 6' lenghts of small rope
park cassette cleaner brush
flashlight bar mount

The park tool stays in my seat bag all the time along with a spare tube, patch kit, tire levers, and $20.

The extra tire, tube, cables, D hanger, D, spokes, and brake pads were recommended in the bible from theire web site.

I added the park cassette cleaner due to my experience with riding in the mud. It's impossible to clean your rear cluster without this thing. And, some other riders' web sites have mentioned dealing with mud if it rains a lot.

The lighter is in case we have to spend the night "outside", if we don't make it to the next hut.

I put off this trip for an entire year because I could not find a rack that would fit a full suspension bike. I knew that there were seatpost racks out there. I tried them. They tended to rotate around sideways after a while.

After a year, really, of google searching I finally found www.oldmanmountain.com This dude has the ONLY source for FS rear *AND* front racks out there. The rear rack is about $120 and the front was about $95. They are sweet and handmade in the USA. You get a discount if you order together. But I ordered separately.


----------



## turbodog (Aug 21, 2006)

*4. personal*

petty cash $150
digital camera
camera batteries (3 sets)
cell phone
driver's license
american express card (don't leave home without it)
*hds flashlight
duracell 123s (7)*
playing cards
rook cards(great game, like spades with a floating trump)
creative zen mp3 player
earbuds
aaa battery (3)

The cash is in case I come across a store or need to buy my way to civilization in case of an unrepairable mechanical item.

There is _NO_ phone reception except at the peak of 1 mountain. I'm not really sure why I am even carrying it. I will leave it off.

1 light and 7 extra cells. The 123s share with the water purifier.

mp3 player.... for those 20 mile uphills.


----------



## turbodog (Aug 21, 2006)

*5. food/etc*


msr miniworks ex water filter
www.uvaquastar.com device
1 liter nalgene (3)
water bottle (2)
ziploc bag (6)
dri-bag (medium)
dri-bag (large) (2)

The MSR device is at: http://www.mountainsafetyresearch.com/filters/miniworks_ex.asp

I'm not planning on coming down with the hershey-squirts so we are filtering all water. After that, we're gonna nuke it also. The water filters should support our 4 person group easily. And if one should break, we will likely get along just fine on the other.

The 7 123s I am taking should run the UV water filter and the light for a week with some left over.

San Juan recommends 3 liters carrying capacity for water per day per person.

The dri-bags are for clothes/etc that MUST stay dry. I don't trust my panniers and bags for waterproofness.


----------



## turbodog (Aug 21, 2006)

Careful we don't report you.




Darell said:


> Oops... double post.


----------



## turbodog (Aug 21, 2006)

Like I said, none of this is earth-shattering. But I'm hoping that at least some of this crap will pay for itself.

The park gear cleaner is a sweet little tool. Check it out at: http://www.parktool.com/products/detail.asp?cat=4&item=GSC-1

It will really clean the rear gears. The brush is also nice for cleaning everything else. Works well in the mud. It weighs next to nothing.

The spare chain..... that's a different story. That sucker is HEAVY. Maybe I can talk someone else into carrying it.

The leathman is also pretty heavy.

But NOTHING is as heavy as 3 liters of water! However, I didn't mention that I am NOT taking a camelbak or backpack of any kind. I don't want to ride that much with weight on my back. It's heavy and hot.

I am using water bottles. WHY?

*Proper water intake in the dry climate out there cannot be over stressed.* It's much easier to gauge water intake with a bottle that a camelbak. So, at least my 55 lb total bike weight INCLUDES water weight.

Swapping bottles also gives me an opportunity and reminder to dismount and walk around for a minute.


----------



## turbodog (Aug 21, 2006)

Copied from www.sanjuanhuts.com

day
miles
ascent
descent


Day 1
14.9
2,800'
550'

Day 2
26.3
1,600'
3,500'

Day 3
34.3
1,800'
1,800'

Day 4
37.2
1,600'
2,200'

Day 5
32.5
2,100'
5,900'

Day 6
22.5
4,000'
900'

Day 7
38.4
2,000'
6,200'

*Total
206.1 miles
16,300' ascent
21,050' descent*


----------



## Steve K (Aug 21, 2006)

cool stuff!

a quick question: why bring a chain? Would some short sections of chain, and a few quick connect links (such as SRAM or the Wipperman ones) work just as well in the event of a chain breaking? Or is there another, more severe, failure mode that I'm not thinking of, such as the chain breaking, and then slipping off the bike down a 100 foot cliff? 

Heck, I'm a roadie that uses 6, 7, and 8 speed stuff 'cause it's pretty robust. I have no idea what sort of stuff happens to the off-road guys on the newer equipment.

good luck,
Steve K.


----------



## turbodog (Aug 21, 2006)

I've seen a chain become mangled pretty bad if it gets ground up between the crank and the bottom bracket.





Steve K said:


> cool stuff!
> 
> a quick question: why bring a chain? Would some short sections of chain, and a few quick connect links (such as SRAM or the Wipperman ones) work just as well in the event of a chain breaking? Or is there another, more severe, failure mode that I'm not thinking of, such as the chain breaking, and then slipping off the bike down a 100 foot cliff?
> 
> ...


----------



## picard (Aug 21, 2006)

holly smokes. are you going to ride the whole 260 miles? I hope you submit trip plan to relatives just incase you get lost. becareful out there.


----------



## turbodog (Aug 21, 2006)

Here are some better (outdoor) pictures.


----------



## cy (Aug 21, 2006)

55lbs including bike and water is ultra light

subtract say 24 lbs for a fully suspended bike. 
say 6lb for water, that leaves 25lbs for paniers and gear. 

petty darn light for total weight!

I'd pack a spare chain, kevlar folding tire, rear derailer and spread parts to everyone going.


----------



## turbodog (Aug 21, 2006)

Thanks.

I'll take that as a compliment.

There's already a spare chain INCLUDED in that weight.

That darn thing's heavy too!

But your math doesn't add up....

55-24=31
31-6=25

I still think it's not too bad though.





cy said:


> 55lbs including bike and water is ultra light
> 
> subtract say 24 lbs for a fully suspended bike.
> say 6lb for water, that leaves 15lbs for paniers and gear.
> ...


----------



## cy (Aug 22, 2006)

oopsss... shows ya how good I can add  

25lbs gear including two sets of paniers is still pretty darn light.


----------



## turbodog (Aug 23, 2006)

Well...

I'm leaving tomorrow so today's the pre-flight check.

Getting a little nervous for some reason.


----------



## cy (Aug 23, 2006)

sounds pretty normal to me...

looks like you've checked and rechecked your gear and you are ready to go. 

have a GREAT TIME!!!


----------



## turbodog (Aug 24, 2006)

Less than 12 hours to go.

I'm swamped with work so I doubt I'll be back on CPF until I return in 2 weeks.

I'll see what kind of cool pictures I can bring back.


----------



## rscanady (Aug 24, 2006)

have fun and stay safe, looking forward to your report out.

Ryan


----------



## turbodog (Sep 4, 2006)

Just got back.

Logged 1705 miles since yesterday morning.


----------



## rscanady (Sep 4, 2006)

WOW, that is awesome, was it all riding, or a comnination, how was the trip, I am tentatively planning this in 2008, based upon your feedback.

Ryan


----------



## turbodog (Sep 4, 2006)

Here's the mileage data:

time....distance.....average mph

175.....15.59.....5.3
199.....27.91.....8.3
277.....39.57.....8.5
203.....36.80.....10.8
228.....28.54.....7.5
270.....22.69.....5
232.....38.99.....10

Total miles pedalled: 210.09

My total wrecks: 3
1. over handlebars when front tire crosses on me
2. down _HARD_ on my side when front tire washes out. Large road rash patch on hip and cheek
3. fell down ravine and got impaled by tree limbs. Almost lost my right eye from branch stab.

Mechanicals: 2
1. snakebite on rear tube
2. broken spoke on rear drive side

Both were fixed pretty easily. I found (luckily) that a standard leatherman tool will fit the cassette's lockring.  

Max speed achieved: 49.3 mph
Please note that this is with a loaded bike that handled like a pregnant walrus.

One "smart" member of our group decided to touch his brake rotor after a 3 mile downhill. We figure it was 400-500 degrees from the scream he produced!  






rscanady said:


> WOW, that is awesome, was it all riding, or a comnination, how was the trip, I am tentatively planning this in 2008, based upon your feedback.
> 
> Ryan


----------



## turbodog (Sep 4, 2006)

Here is the daily data:

1 - Telluride to Last Dollar
2800 - ascent
550 - descent
14.9 - miles
8,750' to 11,000' - elevation

2 - Last Dollar to Spring Creek
1,600' - ascent
3,500' - descent
26.3 - miles
11,000 to 9,100' - elevation

3 - Spring Creek to Columbine
1,800' - ascent
1,800' - descent
34.3 - miles
9,100' to 9,100' - elevation

4 - Columbine to Big Creek
1,600' - ascent
2,200' - descent
37.2 - miles
9,100' to 8,500'
hot showers available here

5 - Big Creek to Gateway
2,100' - ascent
5,900' - descent
32.5 - miles
8,500' to 4,700' - elevation

6 - Gateway to La Sal Hut
4,000' - ascent
900' - descent
22.5 - miles
4,700' to 8,200' - elevation

7 - La Sal Hut to Moab
2,000' - ascent
6,200' - descent
38.4 - miles
8,200' to 4,000' - elevation

Please note day 1 and day 6. They were some real &*^%(#* climbs.

Ever spend 20+ miles in 1:1 gear?


----------



## rscanady (Sep 5, 2006)

I so have to do this now, just curious was the snakebite a real snakebite to the tire or just a double puncture.

Glad to hear that you are okay, sometimes those impaling situations can be sort of scary, you think "just a few inches more this way and...."

Sounds like you had a grueling but awesome time, gonna do it again, and if so when?

Ryan


----------



## turbodog (Sep 5, 2006)

No actual snake was used in flatting my tire.

It was like a few more millimeters actually.  I have injury to the top eyelid.





rscanady said:


> I so have to do this now, just curious was the snakebite a real snakebite to the tire or just a double puncture.
> 
> Glad to hear that you are okay, sometimes those impaling situations can be sort of scary, you think "just a few inches more this way and...."
> 
> ...


----------



## turbodog (Sep 5, 2006)

Here's a picture of my eye.


----------



## DieselDave (Sep 6, 2006)

That's waaay scary


----------



## cy (Sep 6, 2006)

sounds like an epic trip! 
had to have been super tuff climbing with a std bike, much less a fully loaded bike. betha your brakes got the full workout too!

so what would you have left at home? to lighten up your weight?
anyone dragging a bobs trailer VS paniers?

glad your eye came out OK... pretty scary!


----------



## turbodog (Sep 6, 2006)

I would have left:

chamois cream
extra shirts
water filter
extra batteries for lights, I only used 2 123s


I smelled my brakes burning several times. You had to alternate between them to keep them from melting. Then there was this one hill that I had to sacrifice them both just to keep it under control.

One dude had a bob trailer. I would not recommend it at all. We had a good bit of rock climbing. The trailer kept scraping. It also limited his speed as it would fishtail at speeds over 30 mph. This cost him a lot of time as we spent plenty of time in the 35-40 mph range.

I took over 300 photos. We're all mailing our photos to each other on cd/dvd. One guy had a $3000+ digital camera. He filled up 6-7 GB of compact flash cards. Ouch.

When I get the pictures in I'll go through them and pick some good ones.


----------



## cy (Sep 6, 2006)

if that's all you would have left at home. 
you were packed clean to the bone. 

guess that settles the bobs VS paniers for this trip. 
didn't even factor in stability of desending with bobs. 
rock climbing with a bobs would be the pits...

how was the aclaimation to higher altitudes? anyone get altitude sickness?


----------



## turbodog (Sep 6, 2006)

I'd say we took about a 30-40% hit on day 1.

After that it was maybe like 15% on day 2 then nothing after that.

The main thing was the magnitude of the hills. Day 6 was 22 miles uphill. And we're talking REAL uphill.






cy said:


> if that's all you would have left at home.
> you were packed clean to the bone.
> 
> guess that settles the bobs VS paniers for this trip.
> ...


----------



## turbodog (Sep 11, 2006)

Good news!

I just received some photos from one of our riders, the guy with the "pro" digital camera.


Bad news:

The SMALLEST photo ois 20 megs. The largest is 80 megs.

Someone got a web host with 4 gigs of space?


----------



## turbodog (Oct 3, 2006)

Ok,

I have put some of the smaller pics up on my google web site.

The whole page is ~30 megs so just sit back and let it load.

http://turbodog99.googlepages.com/pictures

They are uploading now. The page will be up in about 30 minutes.


----------



## turbodog (Oct 3, 2006)

I've got some of them up now.

You can click on them for the full-size image.


----------



## rscanady (Oct 3, 2006)

WOW, that looks amazing. I am sold!

Ryan


----------



## cy (Oct 3, 2006)

NICE pics!


----------



## turbodog (Oct 3, 2006)

I've got a total of 806 pictures, totalling 2.26 GB.


----------



## Darell (Oct 7, 2006)

Ah... finally caught up to you. Lost the thread for a bit! Amazing to hear that you're

a. Back
b. Alive

Not a word about O2 starvation? I could barely handly 6k feet! How did you do it at 11?


----------



## eebowler (Oct 7, 2006)

I'm eager to see more pics!


----------



## turbodog (Oct 8, 2006)

I don't have the web hosting space for any more.

If someone has space for them all, I'll upload them.




eebowler said:


> I'm eager to see more pics!


----------



## turbodog (Oct 8, 2006)

Slight slowdown on day1. No problem after that.




Darell said:


> Ah... finally caught up to you. Lost the thread for a bit! Amazing to hear that you're
> 
> a. Back
> b. Alive
> ...


----------



## Darell (Oct 13, 2006)

turbodog said:


> Slight slowdown on day1. No problem after that.


You're an animal. Remind me not to go MTB'ing with you anytime soon.


----------



## turbodog (May 8, 2010)

Ahhh....

To revive an old thread....

Seems I am making plans to go back this summer. Am even working on taking the wife along. If she goes, we'll take the telluride to moab route (easy one). If I go alone, it'll be durango to moab.

Finally found an airline that flies from my place to telluride. Will be nice not having to drive 24+ hours (one way).


----------



## turbodog (Mar 14, 2011)

To revive it again...

Never went in 2010, but will likely go in July 2011. Wife said she would go, but my better judgment didn't hold her to that.


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Mar 14, 2011)

Keep us updated!:thumbsup:
I've gone to Durango once a year for the last 4 years. Absolutely love it there. Hoping to be able to move out there toward the end of this year or next at latest.
Biking has been my only form of transportation for 9+ years now and this year, I'd like to take one of my bikes there.
Sounds like quite the ride you're planning! Only heard good things about Telluride, gotta make it there as well as Ouray.


----------



## turbodog (Jun 13, 2012)

And another 'revival' of the thread.

After a few years of false starts and delays, WE ARE BOOKED BABY! Depart Aug 15. Durango route w/ singletrack option. 

Got trip paid for, plane tickets, hotels paid for, huge plastic bike shipping device, and a new/better rear rack. Also several bulky/heavy gear items were replaced with better/smaller/lighter ones.

And there's a new bike as well. Nice Orbea Oiz softtail.

happy dance...


----------



## cy (Jun 19, 2012)

do it!

pic of that bike please ..


----------



## turbodog (Jul 6, 2012)

Will put something in here in next couple of weeks. Have to do a test fit of the gear soon.

We are going bare bones. Not even carrying an insulated jacket.


----------



## Greta (Jul 6, 2012)

turbo... this would be the perfect kind of adventure to document at CPF's new forum... CPF EDC for Adventuring and Questing! You could do a blog on the whole adventure starting wtih how you're getting ready for it. Check it out!


----------



## turbodog (Aug 15, 2016)

Didn't get enough punishment the first 2 times. Wife (!) and I are going for my 3rd and her 1st trip.

She mentioned something about pushing me off a cliff. Sure it was a joke...


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Aug 15, 2016)

turbodog said:


> Didn't get enough punishment the first 2 times. Wife (!) and I are going for my 3rd and her 1st trip.
> 
> She mentioned something about pushing me off a cliff. Sure it was a joke...



Let her know I'm interested in your lights, ......... If it wasn't. 

~ Chance


----------



## turbodog (Aug 25, 2016)

Got back today around 3am. Had a good time. Was unseasonably cool.

My hds clicky failed! Refused to turn on. Tried to reset it, no luck. Finally started working again for no reason. Worked a while, then quit again.


----------

